# New Blank, Opinions, Please



## wdcav1952 (Nov 18, 2005)

These pictures are of a new blank I got a preview of from Ernie at Beartoothwoods.com  It is listed as birdseye cocobolo.  Since it was such an interesting blank, I took a picture of the blank before I turned a Platinum Rollerball El Grande using it.  I am not sure birdseye describes the finished pen, but I have never seen such grain in cocobolo. (BTW, the blank is not yet available, and I am hereby claiming first dibs when Ernie does list it for sale. [8D]

Opinions?


----------



## JHFerrell (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey now, that's a nice lookin pen![]


----------



## rtjw (Nov 18, 2005)

Very  interesting look to it. You did a mighty fine job.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice pen tho I really don't see a lot of eyes in the wood.


----------



## Texas Taco (Nov 18, 2005)

Interesting, very interesting...............now if I could find a 2X2X6 for a duck call that would be very interesting indeed.

I like it.


----------



## lkorn (Nov 18, 2005)

Bill, FWIW, that blank looks more like Bubinga than it does Cocobolo!  However, either way its nice lookin' wood!


----------



## Dan (Nov 18, 2005)

William,

Call it whatever you like as long as you tell the rest of us how to order.

Actually, I'd offer that it looks like Bubinga as well, based on the color difference and the swirling.  I'd say somebody found a great tree...  

Dan
Unionville, VA


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 18, 2005)

Dan, 

I got it from Ernie at BearToothWoods.  He says it is cocobolo, and it smelled like it when I turned it.  Although it is not on his website just yet, contact him by email and I am sure he would sell you some.  His website is http://www.beartoothwoods.com/ and his email address is there on the contact me section.  Just don't buy it all, I want some more! []


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow, Cav, that's pretty cool, but it's the strangest coco I've ever seen! [?] Nice work!


----------



## Dario (Nov 19, 2005)

Looks like bubinga and bocote mix.  Very nice indeed!


----------



## Mikey (Nov 19, 2005)

It is a very nice pen indeed. 

It looks like Cocobolo to me as well. Bubinga looks a little lighter and never seems to have the dark streaks that I am used to seeing in cocobolo. I'll have to post a pic of some Bubinga that I got from Berea last week.[]


----------



## wayneis (Nov 19, 2005)

I've seen cocobolo in every color and grain that one could think of, I have no trouble believeing that this wood is cocobolo.  On the same hand it doesn't really look laike any Bubinga that I've ever seen, even the figured that I have in my shop right now.

William, is that porus?  I think that I like this wood and I'll maybe have to give it a try.  I wish it had more eyes but even in birds eye maple many times when you are making something as small as a pen the eyes just don't show up.  You did a very nice job though, as usual.  By the way, what did you use for a finish? []

Wayne


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 19, 2005)

Wayne, need you ask?  I have ended my flirtation with Waterlox and am back with Enduro where I belong!

For everyone, it IS Cocobolo.  Ernie told me he got it at Gilmerwoods, and "they don't sell no junk!"

Yes, it is a bit porus.  I decided to accent it rather than hide it.  I put on two coats of thin CA after sanding to 400, sanded it down, a coat of thick CA, and sanded it down, then sanded through 12,000 micro mesh.  This let me see the pores of the wood yet gave a smooth finish.  I used the Deft sanding sealer, then the Enduro Poly followed by TSW.  I am finding that I like this way of filling porosities over the sanding slurry method.  In a wood like this with lots of subtle color changes, I feel that the slurry could blend the wood rather than accent it.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 19, 2005)

wood like that don't need a name.
Call it beautiful!
NPGJ[]


----------



## atvrules1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Very nice looking wood, I sure wouldn't mind trying a few out of that myself.  Keep us updated on when it does show up for sale.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atvrules1_
> <br />Very nice looking wood, I sure wouldn't mind trying a few out of that myself.  Keep us updated on when it does show up for sale.



Alan,

I talked to Ernie directly yesterday.  It is available for sale, just not yet on his website.  http://www.beartoothwoods.com/

His email is there under the contact me link.  Give him a push to be more active here at  the IAP. [8D]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 20, 2005)

[] I want some!!!  Great looking pen.


----------

